# Got Muscles? This dog does



## pbeauvais (Dec 12, 2010)

Some muslce shots of my boy ACE UNJ UWPO CA UCD UAG1 UWPCHX URO3 CH The Pit House's Punisher CGC SDC-I DHT GDT ID3 ID5 IDWP3X4 IDOB1 APA-R5 SCHH-BH TDI PSA-PDC NJ-C ABWPCH STAR-1 NJ-N GPA-WP8 IDWPCH CL1-R CL1-F CL1-H SPD WPT3 NWDA-WPCH GPA-WPCH DNA-P




.photobucket.com/user/teamnofearworkingapbt/media/Punisher/IMG_7604_zpsc816a8d9.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Holy alphabet soup.....

Great looking dog ya got!


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

DickyT said:


> Holy alphabet soup.....
> 
> Great looking dog ya got!


I was thinking the same wooooooooooooow :thumbsup:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Nicely conditioned dog for sure! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Would love to see a ped.


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a great looking dog. Probably everyone knows this except for me, but what's all the initials and abbreviations?

UNJ UWPO CA UCD UAG1 UWPCHX URO3 CH The Pit House's Punisher CGC SDC-I DHT GDT ID3 ID5 IDWP3X4 IDOB1 APA-R5 SCHH-BH TDI PSA-PDC NJ-C ABWPCH STAR-1 NJ-N GPA-WP8 IDWPCH CL1-R CL1-F CL1-H SPD WPT3 NWDA-WPCH GPA-WPCH DNA-P


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

John_B said:


> That's a great looking dog. Probably everyone knows this except for me, but what's all the initials and abbreviations?
> 
> UNJ UWPO CA UCD UAG1 UWPCHX URO3 CH The Pit House's Punisher CGC SDC-I DHT GDT ID3 ID5 IDWP3X4 IDOB1 APA-R5 SCHH-BH TDI PSA-PDC NJ-C ABWPCH STAR-1 NJ-N GPA-WP8 IDWPCH CL1-R CL1-F CL1-H SPD WPT3 NWDA-WPCH GPA-WPCH DNA-P


UNJ - United Novice Jumper
UWPO - United Weight Pull Champion Outstanding
CA - Coursing Aptitude
UAGI - United Agility I
UWPCHX - United Weight Pull Champion Excellent
URO3 - United Rally Obedience 3
CH - Champion
CGC - Canine Good Citizen
DHT - Defense of Handler Temperament
GDT - Guard Dog Temperament
IDT3 - Irondog Triathlon
IDT5 - Irondog Pentathlon
IDWP3X4 (100 points & has earned IDWP3 Title at 4 Events)
IBOB1-IDOB3 - Irondog Obedience 1-3 Phases
SCHH-BH - Shutzhund Begleithunde
IDWPCH - IDWP3 & 100 Points (iron dog weight pull champion)

These are the ones I know with out looking them up....Basically a whole bunch of titles.


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats on all the titles. That is a great looking dog.


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Everyone has said but nice looking dog and great job with all the titles.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

One happy dog right there


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Would love to see a ped.


Nevermind, I found it. Lots of Camelot, Peterson, Castillo, Greco, etc. in their background. Big dogs. Nice accomplishments.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll bet Mr P and his dog know when each other is breathing or when each other farted they have spent so much time training together and focusing on each other. A true partnership. I'll bet the dog himself just thinks "I made daddy happy today. He loves me. " What it's all about anyway. 
Thanks for sharing the partnership.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful boy, looks like he is earning his keep! Proud papa as you should be! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I recognize y'all from Facebook!! Punisher is one gorgeous boy. Thank you so much for sharing with us, and welcome to the pack! I do hope y'all enjoy your stay on our yard.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW!!

that is all


----------



## pbeauvais (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!!


----------



## Danesnpits (Feb 25, 2014)

Now that was incredible to see. I think your dog is an amazing ambassador for the breed, and can show people a thing or two. You truly have done things that only most of us could even dream of with our dogs. Kudos to you! Beautiful dog!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow very impressive!


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Stunning. Simply stunning.


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

WOW!!! Great looking dog, and your a Yankee fan too!


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

Incredible results and awesome partnership with your dog. Wish I had the time and commitment you did. Very admirable. All of us say we want it but you prove to go get it!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice looking dog


----------

